# Evolution of a poling skiff...



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

I built this poling skiff for a friend in South Florida to be used in the very skinny. 17’ length 52” beam. Weight 150 pounds. I figured somebody will like this thread. Took less then two weeks to build. Aircell foam core and glass.


----------



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

Spear_skiffs said:


> I built this poling skiff for a friend in South Florida to be used in the very skinny. 17’ length 52” beam. Weight 150 pounds. I figured somebody will like this thread. Took less then two weeks to build. Aircell foam core and glass.


----------



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry that the images are out of order. You get the idea...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very cool -- looks like it will get crazy skinny and run well with a small motor. What's the plan for power? Any pictures showing the front bulkhead?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What'd you paint it with?

Sweet boat !!


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

bryson said:


> Very cool -- looks like it will get crazy skinny and run well with a small motor. What's the plan for power? Any pictures showing the front bulkhead?


20 hp Tohatsu pull start


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

trekker said:


> What'd you paint it with?
> 
> Sweet boat !!


Spray paint


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

So you built this in foam core kinda the way a stich-and-glue wooden build would go?

That is super cool, and has my pea sized brain spinning with ideas, thanks for posting this.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Fritz said:


> So you built this in foam core kinda the way a stich-and-glue wooden build would go?
> 
> That is super cool, and has my pea sized brain spinning with ideas, thanks for posting this.


Mine too. There’s a stitch and glue plan out there that I’d like to build with foam core, but the designer says it can’t be done.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Me thinks he's done this a few times.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

This is awesome. Looks like it can get really skinny. Curious how stable it is on the front.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

This is cool. What’s the gunnel height?


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Fritz said:


> So you built this in foam core kinda the way a stich-and-glue wooden build would go?
> 
> That is super cool, and has my pea sized brain spinning with ideas, thanks for posting this.


This is exactly right. I’m fortunate to have someone as talented as Harry build me the best fishing tools I’ve ever used.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Jared D said:


> This is awesome. Looks like it can get really skinny. Curious how stable it is on the front.


I’ll let you know!


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ill


Mc_Fly said:


> This is cool. What’s the gunnel height?


I’ll have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## Sunday (Mar 15, 2020)

Is the new shop up and running?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice skinny skiff.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Nice skinny skiff.


Thanks. It's tons of fun. I'm grateful to have had the opportunity for Harry to build me one.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Sunday said:


> Is the new shop up and running?


Yep. It's right in his backyard and it's cool as hell.


----------

